# Our newest security agent



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

One of our security guys recruted this little fellow during a lawn inspection detail. He's now our newest security agent, let me introduce Security Agent Meadowlark. As soon as he completes his orientation and training he will be assigned to insect patrol. Agent Meadowlark is an expert at catching and disposal of mosquitos, flies, gnats or a host of pesky insects. He is also a very talented singer/musician. 

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*A Bug Buster?*

Hi NAB,

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!  

Is he for hire? 

I definitely could use Agent Meadowlark around here to remove the pesky mosquitos, he may not like our climate though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He'd love ours... we've had so much rain that the mozzies are going to be pretty bad this year. It's also cooler than Nevada, which may also be having problems with fires this year. You can't even get a match to light around here, it's so wet.

Nab, is he singing Pagliacci in the top picture? I can just see him belting it out: "NOOO MOOOOOORRE NICE PEEEEEEEEEESSKIIEEEEESSS.... "

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wow!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a sweet fella. 
He has a mean look in his eyes, I bet no insect will escape him.

Reti


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

NAB- He is ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!!!! Great shots too


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, you keep outdoing yourself with pictures. I have never seen a baby meadowlark before and he is so cute. No problem popping food in that big mouth.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

very cute and quite a singer, I'll bet. He'll make a great addition to the security force.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> He'd love ours... we've had so much rain that the mozzies are going to be pretty bad this year. It's also cooler than Nevada, which may also be having problems with fires this year. You can't even get a match to light around here, it's so wet.
> 
> Nab, is he singing Pagliacci in the top picture? I can just see him belting it out: "NOOO MOOOOOORRE NICE PEEEEEEEEEESSKIIEEEEESSS.... "
> 
> Pidgey



Hi Pidgey, 



Nab is up North, higher elevation, different zone, different Climate completely...nothing like down here pressing one's nose against the Screen Door of 'Hell'...


Lol...


But anyway, this little Bug eater sure is cute indeed..!


Thank goodness bothersome insects are very seldom seen down here. Mosquitos are rare and tiny, and seldom encountered.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks to me that Agent Meadowlark is gonna be a credit to Security!! With a mouth like that, NO BUG will be safe!

Do let us know when he is able to start his duties, Nab! What a cutie he is!

Hey, Phil, count your blessings about mosquitoes! When I first moved here, didn't hear or see a one...THEN, people decided they needed water and built little canals and lakes...soon, I heard a familiar sound at night!  

I will admit, knock on wood?, that I haven't heard one recently! Too hot for them? Hope so!

Hugs and Scritches, Nab

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Security Agent Meadowlark is a little darling NAB.  




mr squeaks said:


> Hey, Phil, count your blessings about mosquitoes! When I first moved here, didn't hear or see a one...*THEN,* *people decided they needed water and built *little canals and *lakes*...soon, I heard a familiar sound at night!


We've lived on one of '*those*' lakes for 5 years & I've yet to see, *or* be bothered by, any sketters.  

Cindy


----------

